# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Kuvia HelB 9801-9811:sta (City L -teli)

## bussifriikki

Tervehdys!

Olisiko kellään em. busseista (HelB 9801-9811) sisäkuvia? Myös Andersson 55 kelpaa, sehän on samaa sarjaa. Varsinkin keskisillan alue ja portaat kiinnostavat. Kiitokset!
http://www.kuukankorpi.com/paikallis...9801-9811.html

----------


## joboo

> Tervehdys!
> 
> Varsinkin keskisillan alue ja portaat kiinnostavat. Kiitokset!


Näissä busseissa ei minun muistaakseni ole portaita vaan nouseva tasainenlatti taakse asti.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Näissä busseissa ei minun muistaakseni ole portaita vaan nouseva tasainenlatti taakse asti.


Ei ole portaita, ei.

Tässä videossa näkyy hyvin minkälainen lattia on.

----------


## b10m55

Mittaristo ja sisäkuva löytyy. Myös ulkokuva Santahaminan päättäriltä.
http://www.ander.kuvat.fi

----------


## bussifriikki

Kiitos kuvista ja videosta! Tuotahan voisi melkein kutsua kokomatalaksi, kun ei ole portaita.

----------

